# Story ideas needed!! (=



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

i really really love writing in my spare time but i can never think of any ideas )= does anyone have any suggetions? :shock:


----------



## USEF (Mar 15, 2010)

maybe a day at a horse show or how you got your horse


----------

